# Differential



## Berwick (Apr 2, 2016)

How much HP can a stock 2006 GTO handle?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!
Start on the forum page and select the proper page, you are on the '64-'74 tuning and HP page and the new gen guys may not see your question here.

Service, Maintenance and Technical Discussion - Pontiac GTO Forum


----------



## xWoodx (Oct 23, 2015)

If its an automatic, they're pretty stout. I Never had an issue with 500whp, most don't. Upgrade the insert and put fresh fluid/modifier in (I used torco).

If you have a manual, you need to make sure you don't have wheel hop if you want it to hold up.


----------

